

Add social features to your site in 5 mins - in M$'s new template engine: Razor - jacabado
http://css.dzone.com/news/add-social-media-features-your

======
michael_dorfman
Flagged for use of "M$" in headline. Seriously, grow up.

~~~
jacabado
Sorry if I offended somebody, I tought it was an acceptable abbreviature.

